# Two Lights - Two Switches - One CCT



## surrogate (Feb 14, 2009)

It depends on the situation. Where are the switches and lights located in relation to each other and to the feed?


----------



## 31b (Apr 20, 2008)

you don't need 14/3, but more information would be helpful, relating to where they are, where the feed is, etc. 

on the first floor? unfinished basement? could just put a junction box on a joist and split it off from there.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

There a many different ways to do this. It all depends on the layout of the switches and the lights. It can easily be done with only 14/2.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

There are a dozen different ways to do this but to keep it simple, I would run 2 wire "power" to each switch box and a "switch leg" from each switch box to it's respective light box.



Use 2 wire cable (with ground) sized the same as the circuit you are tapping in to.

Power *in and out* of first sw box.

Power *in* to second sw box.

Sw leg from 1st sw box to 1st light box.

Sw leg from 2nd sw box to 2nd light box.


You can figure it out from there. Whites tie together (with wirenuts)Grounds tie together (leave pigtails if using plastic boxes) The switches simply connect/disconnect the citcuit on the black wires.


----------



## surrogate (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## whirly (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the insight guys, I do appreciate it ... For Clarification ... I have a switch currently powering 6 recessed light fixtures, The fixtures are branched/daisy chained to one another. I want to go from the last light fixture to a new switch to individually power two separate wall lights.
Do i need to run 14/3 from that last light to the switch, or can i do it with 14/2. The Jbox(Splice) is in the furnace room and a good run away. Here is a Pic ...

http://www.diychatroom.com/members/whirly-40573/albums/basement-finish/1653-basement06263-alter


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Unless you want the new light to also be controlled by the original switch you need to run 14/3 from the original switch through all the lights. Then 14/2 is run to the new switch. 
You only have switched power at the last light. You need the extra wire to bring unswitched power to the new switch.


----------



## whirly (Dec 2, 2008)

I thought it was the other way around ... 14/2 through all the lights and 14/3 from the last light to new switch ... is there any scenario where this might work ?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

whirly said:


> I thought it was the other way around ... 14/2 through all the lights and 14/3 from the last light to new switch ... is there any scenario where this might work ?


Nope, unles you want that switch to also be controled by the first switch like joed stated.
You can run 14/2 from the first switch to the second switch.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

whirly said:


> I thought it was the other way around ... 14/2 through all the lights and 14/3 from the last light to new switch ... is there any scenario where this might work ?


Think about it. You have a neutral going to each light. You have a hot wire that switches on and off going to each light. How would get power to the new switch from the last light other than using the neutral and the switched hot. You need the third wire to carry unswitched hot past all the lights to the new switch.


----------



## whirly (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is the scenario i had in mind ... I guess its kinda using the switch as a junction box ... Is there any concerns with running this way ? Excuse the crappy drawing ...


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That will work.


----------



## Lithium_600mg (Oct 24, 2008)

*almost the same question...*



whirly said:


> What's the best way to wire two lights with two switches (one operating each) on the same cct? Does anyone have a simple diagram? I know i would have to use 14/3 from the first light to the second switch...


I have almost the same question. I have 2 single pole switches (after adding a second) that I want to use to control 2 separate lights. However, my house is 115+ years and the rewiring was done some time in the 70's (I think). Anyway, the original switch was a single pole with one white wire and one black wire & that is all. Is it possible to run the second switch in series (or any other way, for that matter) so I can control the overhead light with one switch and the closet light with the other switch? 
Thanks for any help or answers you can give me,
Steven


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You have a switch loop. You can NOT power a second switch from the first switch box without pulling more cables. There is no neutral present in the switch box. Both black and white wires are being used for power.


----------

